# Eventing horse...critique?



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

You need photos of him square and of the side.

He looks like a nice type though


----------



## countfalcon (Jun 23, 2013)

Okay, here's some more photos...



















I hope these help. I just realised that I have more pictures of me and him than I do of just him by himself! (let alone standing square and side-on)


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I like his strong back. He looks very balanced. =D How high has he been jumped?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He's lovely! Really well put together IMO. His neck could be tied in a bit better, and he has typical tb withers, but that's minimal. He has a lovely shoulder, nice balance point, short and well angled pasterns. Nice stifle placement, straight legs. I really like him. 
I'm a huge sucker for red TBs...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countfalcon (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks! He's such a sweetie too...
Corporal, I think he's been competing at 80cm and jumping 1m at home with his previous owner. He hasn't had a lot of experience yet, only a couple of showjumping shows and I think maybe a hack class as well...


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

THAT is great! You can start him off right. Looking for more pictures. =D


----------



## countfalcon (Jun 23, 2013)

I know, I can't wait to start riding him! Actually, today I'm going to ride him for the first time since he arrived. I let him settle in and get to know me for a week before I decided to ride him today. 
Here's some MORE photos! They're not very good for critiquing, but I can't help showing off my new boy... 

Waiting for his food








Dozing in his new rug









I'll get some more when I ride today...


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

He's a bit light boned, so like any horse in a high demand sport, you'll need to really watch his legs for splints and other unsoundnesses. He has a great hip. His hind legs are a little straighter than what I'd like, but generally you'd rather a horse be on the straight side rather than the over angulated side for jumping in terms of height and scope. I think if he's tidy and clever over fences, you'll have a really nice eventer.


----------



## countfalcon (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for all of the critique guys! I know this is more of a training question, and I will post a new thread there if I don't get any replies, but after riding Simba today, I was just wondering what advice anyone has for getting a lazy horse to move? He's VERY slow and quiet, which is sort of good, but not when he won't go any faster than trot! To be honest, I'm not the strongest or firmest of riders, I prefer to ride with soft, sympathetic hands and minimal use of crops or spurs or anything like that, but Simba is just amazingly tolerant and will not go any faster without heaps of encouragement from both my legs and the crop. So, any tips on how to get him to move faster? He's not in pain or anything that I can tell, he seems quite relaxed and just happy to lumber about. Don't be afraid to say anything, I know I'm a relative beginner when it comes to horse training. I usually would talk to my trainer first, but she's not available until next week and I'd like to get some other opinions too. Thanks in advance!


----------



## aeosborne2002 (Jan 30, 2012)

I like the look of him. And to answer your question, what worked for me was transitions. Lots and lots of random transitions to wake my guy up and really get him to listen to me. Now I no longer need a crop or anything else, but I do still have to do some transition work at the beginning of each ride!


----------

